# WiiU GamePad PC Emulation



## Pong20302000 (May 15, 2013)

can't afford a Second Gamepad or battery not lasting

Emulate your gamepad on your PC

by Pierre Bourdon and a team (Pierre being the only one of the group from the Dolphin team)

THIS IS NOT A WiiU EMULATOR, just the game pad which has its own firmware


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 15, 2013)

This video is actually one week old.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 15, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> This video is actually one week old.


 
I know lol, the power of people not knowing


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2013)

And it was already posted somewhere on the forum


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 15, 2013)

ollepoll said:


> And it was already posted somewhere on the forum


 
yeah I posted it in a existing thread just referencing it

but as it didn't have its own I made it one so people could be made aware


----------



## chartube12 (May 15, 2013)

Thought I saw this while searching for gamepad mods/tricks. Someone needs to find away to use the gamepad has a controller and external monitor (preferably both at the same time) for android devices.


----------



## wolffangalchemist (May 15, 2013)

This needs to be in the form of a Android App.​


----------



## Taleweaver (May 15, 2013)

Pretty impressive. Of course there's no touchscreen functionality (at least...not on a regular screen), but as a tech demo it's certainly interesting.

...

I guess wanting the opposite (streaming your pc monitor to your wiiu gamepad) is too much to ask?


----------



## Prof. 9 (May 15, 2013)

This has some very interesting uses.
- Importing drawings straight to Miiverse
- Easy Wii U game streaming (for the games that support off-TV gameplay)
- Playing games that require an additional GamePad without having to buy one

Hope this gets developed further.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2013)

I love that NintendoLand theme. I wish there was a longer version of it.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 16, 2013)

hmm I smell rapid fire in the near future


----------



## 2ndApex (May 16, 2013)

wolffangalchemist said:


> This needs to be in the form of a Android App.


 

I got a Wii U because I wanted buttons >:\


----------



## Maxternal (May 16, 2013)

And nowww .. here come the 3rd party gamepads ...


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 16, 2013)

Maxternal said:


> And nowww .. here come the 3rd party gamepads ...


idk Nintendo might keep it first party and start sueing


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 16, 2013)

is there any word on a release?


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry to bump this but is there any word on progress on this? Was there any sort of release that I missed? (or even another thread/site with updates?)

I can't seem to find anything more than that first teaser video anywhere.


----------



## Celice (Nov 26, 2013)

I would like to know as well. My brother could use this if he ever decides to buy a WiiU. He is disabled and uses a special device to control his computer--running an emulated gamepad would actually allow him to play the games, as he cannot physically grasp anything other than his device.


----------



## megazig (Nov 26, 2013)

wait for 30c3. there is a talk about it


----------



## LightyKD (May 21, 2014)

Is there an official release of this software? Just realized how gimped the Wii U is without a gamepad.


----------



## w_n_s (Sep 8, 2015)

was going to ask this too.

If you wanted to setup a Wii U without the Gamepad - can you use this without the need to borrow one?


----------



## KiiWii (Sep 8, 2015)

This would be a great tool for the community.

I can't help but feel it's possibly fake, can't put my finger on why (something about the pad firmware being emulated and able to pair and connect to Wii U.. Two and a half years ago??) but IF it were real: how awesome for VC injection testing and the sort and for those who have broken their pad!


----------

